# Okay, feeling a little overwhelmed....



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, just got a Galaxy Nexus in the mail (finally bitched at VZW enough about TBolt they gave me this, and an extended battery and cover), anyhow it shipped with JellyBean and I'm liking that pretty good. I am getting caught up on this thing right now, I've unlocked, flashed recovery/superuser etc. Looking for ROM/Kernel suggestions, between this and "that other site" I don't even know where to start...


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

dude, just letting you know that flaming is about to start with this type of thread. my advice is to you is to experiment and find what works well for you. also, search.


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

depends what you want. If you want a ton of customization i would try Sourcery. If you want a rom that is just faster and smoother then stock, with better battery, mods you can attach, and great support i would say go with jellybelly. Either way, in my opinion i would download franco or trinity kernel and adjust the colors, one thing that sucks about our screen is the yellowish tint to everything. franco app, which costs some money in the playstore, or the trickster mod which is in the forums both allow you to change color. My opinion, best color set is rgb at 130-130-180. gamma rgb make r-1 g-0 b-1. then adjust the contrast to +6. That may seem confusing to read but will make sense when you have the app in front of you.

Thats just my imput


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Your gonna get different answers from everyone.

If you want most major features & stability try out CM10 (CyanogenMod). A lot of ROMs use CM10 as a base.

If you want pretty much every mod out there, start with AOKP. A lot of ROMs use their mods/features.

I would start with those, if I were in your situation. Those are the two ROMs that are most followed, IMO.

Paranoid ROM has a lot of customizing for tablet mode on your phone. Most any ROM here, will be pretty stable. You just gotta try them all & find out what you like.

Edit:

As for kernels, I feel Imoseyon's leankernel is a good place to start. He strives for stability & battery life & is a great person. Trinity & franco kernels are more geared towards performance & they are always trying new things. Again, they are going to be pretty stable as well. I have just always found Imoseyon to try to release rock solid kernels.

They are all found here:
http://rootzwiki.com...us-development/


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

SplicedX said:


> dude, just letting you know that flaming is about to start with this type of thread. my advice is to you is to experiment and find what works well for you. also, search.


Flame all you want, don't let my post count fool you, I'm no noob, I asked a simple question in the general area...


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Your gonna get different answers from everyone.
> 
> If you want most major features & stability try out CM10 (CyanogenMod). A lot of ROMs use CM10 as a base.
> 
> ...


Thanks to both that answered. What about recovery. I have grown to love 4ext, but the 4ext recovery app is showing as incompatible (presumably since I am currently on JB), I guess TWRP is my only option? I really don't care for clockwork...


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Your gonna get different answers from everyone.
> 
> If you want most major features & stability try out CM10 (CyanogenMod). A lot of ROMs use CM10 as a base.
> 
> ...


I would beg to differ with every mod out there being AOKP, Have you ever tried Sorcery?. the Sorcery, has hundreds of tweaks built in, from changing pulldown wallpaper, to fonts, to transition animations and everything in between. And Jake's Jellybelly is one of the most viewed roms for jellybean on rootz, at least for gnex. CM and AOKP are great because they support multiple devices, but since he has a nexus, id say those 2 are arguably better


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

0dBu said:


> Thanks to both that answered. What about recovery. I have grown to love 4ext, but the 4ext recovery app is showing as incompatible (presumably since I am currently on JB), I guess TWRP is my only option? I really don't care for clockwork...


CWM & TWRP are the most used. They both work fine. I feel TWRP has a little more features & is a little faster when make backups.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Blackbean 6 and the latest and greatest Faux kernel! But like mentioned above try em all and test em out. There are a ton but flashing ROM's and tinkering are what makes a Nexus a Nexus right? Have at em!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

kendall316 said:


> I would beg to differ with every mod out there being AOKP, Have you ever tried Sorcery?. the Sorcery, has hundreds of tweaks built in, from changing pulldown wallpaper, to fonts, to transition animations and everything in between. And Jake's Jellybelly is one of the most viewed roms for jellybean on rootz, at least for gnex. CM and AOKP are great because they support multiple devices, but since he has a nexus, id say those 2 are arguably better


I said 'pretty much' every mod. I knew this was going to happen when I saw your post about Sourcery. It seems you guys get very attached (edit: maybe defensive is a better word) to Sourcery. Don't get me wrong. Sourcery does have more mods & is a great ROM. However, I feel that CM & AOKP are followed a lot more than Sourcery. They are always getting media attention.

Yes, JellyBelly has the most views. That pretty much happened the first 2 weeks that JB was leaked. He was one of the first to get a good JB ROM going. Now, I don't see much activity going on with that ROM. (Edit: don't get me wrong, JellyBelly is also a great ROM, but there were literally over a million views on his thread the first week JB leaked. So that kind of renders the most viewed thing obsolete)

Edit: Also, both AOKP & CM have the devices that they support. They will not support a device if they don't have it physically.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Sadly, 4ext is only for HTC Devices.


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

Mattes said:


> Sadly, 4ext is only for HTC Devices.


Bummer. Okay, on another note, seeing as how this is my first device with an internal sd card, I am a bit confused. First, I was going to flash CM 10 and following my normal procedure began to wipe all partitions, I was not aware that when formatting the data partition it nuked the internal sd card, so now I have nothing to flash and I can't seem to find a way to mount the internal storage to transfer something over to it. So, I assume I have to flash a stock image which I am now pulling from developer.google.com. So, I guess I am confused as to what I should wipe now to prevent this from happening again. My normal pre-Nexus procedure was to wipe data/system/cache, and dalvik.


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

0dBu said:


> Bummer. Okay, on another note, seeing as how this is my first device with an internal sd card, I am a bit confused. First, I was going to flash CM 10 and following my normal procedure began to wipe all partitions, I was not aware that when formatting the data partition it nuked the internal sd card, so now I have nothing to flash and I can't seem to find a way to mount the internal storage to transfer something over to it. So, I assume I have to flash a stock image which I am now pulling from developer.google.com. So, I guess I am confused as to what I should wipe now to prevent this from happening again. My normal pre-Nexus procedure was to wipe data/system/cache, and dalvik.


what recovery are u using.. a simple data wipe/factory reset wipes the data but doesnt touch the data/media (the "sdcard")


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I remember my first beer...

J/k! Do you know how to use adb? You can push the files using that.

I'm guessing you used TWRP & wiped 'internal memory' (been awhile since I used twrp, I think that's what it was called). Just wiping data/dalvik/cache/system should not do that.


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

Axium said:


> what recovery are u using.. a simple data wipe/factory reset wipes the data but doesnt touch the data/media (the "sdcard")


Yeah, didn't know that, I do now. Now I am having an issue flashing the factory image. when I get to this step: [background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]fastboot -w update image-mysid-jro03o.zip I get this: [/background]​Daniels-MacBook-Prolatform-tools danielmasterson$ fastboot -w update image-mysid-jro03o.zip
usage: fastboot [ ] <command>

commands:
update <filename> reflash device from update.zip
flashall flash boot + recovery + system
flash <partition> [ <filename> ] write a file to a flash partition
erase <partition> erase a flash partition
format <partition> format a flash partition 
getvar <variable> display a bootloader variable
boot <kernel> [ <ramdisk> ] download and boot kernel
flash:raw boot <kernel> [ <ramdisk> ] create bootimage and flash it
devices list all connected devices
continue continue with autoboot
reboot reboot device normally
reboot-bootloader reboot device into bootloader
help show this help message

options:
-w erase userdata and cache
-s <serial number> specify device serial number
-p <product> specify product name
-c <cmdline> override kernel commandline
-i <vendor id> specify a custom USB vendor id
-b <base_addr> specify a custom kernel base address
-n <page size> specify the nand page size. default: 2048
Instead of anything happening on the phone...


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

also yes, i neutered my phone last night (was relocking and unlocking it to start fresh again) and accidently wiped my system and data and everything. if you're in recovery you should be able to adb push files.. just put ur rom zip in your adb folder. then type "adb push ROM.zip /sdcard/" then itll go to the root of your sdcard, all while still in recovery.


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

Axium said:


> also yes, i neutered my phone last night (was relocking and unlocking it to start fresh again) and accidently wiped my system and data and everything. if you're in recovery you should be able to adb push files.. just put ur rom zip in your adb folder. then type "adb push ROM.zip /sdcard/" then itll go to the root of your sdcard, all while still in recovery.


Well, I already started the whole going back to stock process, except for the last step, I'm puzzled why it won't flash the system image...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

0dBu said:


> Well, I already started the whole going back to stock process, except for the last step, I'm puzzled why it won't flash the system image...


some info here

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-tovzw-return-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

0dBu said:


> Yeah, didn't know that, I do now. Now I am having an issue flashing the factory image. when I get to this step:
> [background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]fastboot -w update image-mysid-jro03o.zip I get this: [/background]
> Daniels-MacBook-Prolatform-tools danielmasterson$ fastboot -w update image-mysid-jro03o.zip
> usage: fastboot [ ] <command>
> ...


normally when it says something like that you got the command wrong somewhere, im not sure as ive never flashed an update command with fastboot. try without the -w? i mean you wiped your phone anyways lol whats the point of trying to wipe your data and cache again.

edit: do what brkshr shows, i nthat topic theres a .zip. unzip that into your adb/fastboot folder and double click the flash-all.bat itll do all your work for ya.


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

Axium said:


> normally when it says something like that you got the command wrong somewhere, im not sure as ive never flashed an update command with fastboot. try without the -w? i mean you wiped your phone anyways lol whats the point of trying to wipe your data and cache again.
> 
> edit: do what brkshr shows, i nthat topic theres a .zip. unzip that into your adb/fastboot folder and double click the flash-all.bat itll do all your work for ya.


Genius, it worked without the -w. I have been so used to dealing with HTC devices this one is making me feel a little noobish. And yes, I was using TWRP and in the "wipe section" there was a choices of cache, dalvik, system, date, internal, external. It's a little confusing.


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

i'm surprised it worked lol, i've honestly never done it before but that's awesome. enjoy your new galaxy nexus man, i've had this since launch (same one even), have not regretted it at all and no phones that are coming out even appeal to me.. yet.


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

Axium said:


> i'm surprised it worked lol, i've honestly never done it before but that's awesome. enjoy your new galaxy nexus man, i've had this since launch (same one even), have not regretted it at all and no phones that are coming out even appeal to me.. yet.


Yeah, I got this as a free replacement for the Thunderbolt (IMO anyone that dealt with that POS is entitled to something else) without having to burn an upgrade. It's a nice step up and I'll be able to save my upgrade on the next round of goodness after the new year...


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

brkshr said:


> some info here
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-relock/


Thanks, I was following those same instructions...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

0dBu said:


> Thanks, I was following those same instructions...


No problem! Glad you got everything up & running. Enjoy the Nexus experience.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

0dBu said:


> Bummer. Okay, on another note, seeing as how this is my first device with an internal sd card, I am a bit confused. First, I was going to flash CM 10 and following my normal procedure began to wipe all partitions, I was not aware that when formatting the data partition it nuked the internal sd card, so now I have nothing to flash and I can't seem to find a way to mount the internal storage to transfer something over to it. So, I assume I have to flash a stock image which I am now pulling from developer.google.com. So, I guess I am confused as to what I should wipe now to prevent this from happening again. My normal pre-Nexus procedure was to wipe data/system/cache, and dalvik.


Yikes....

I suggest slim ROM. With the poor battery life on this phone it provides the smallest ROM size with full functionality and also some of the most popular customizations from aokp and cm10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Also I think this marks the 10000th "which ROM/kernel should I use?" Gnex Thread. You win a prize

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Everything that everyone said is true.it I'm an aokp fan. Roman is a great dude and those guys are very genuinely cool guys. And charactor is huge to me. Plus there personality comes out in the roms. But don't forget liquid. Also awesome

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> Also I think this marks the 10000th "which ROM/kernel should I use?" Gnex Thread. You win a prize
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am slightly picking up on your sarcasm. I was just overwhelmed, coming from a phone that basically had 3 decent ROMs and all of a sudden I'm all OMGWTF???


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> Yikes....
> 
> I suggest slim ROM. With the poor battery life on this phone it provides the smallest ROM size with full functionality and also some of the most popular customizations from aokp and cm10.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No worries, I got it all figured out. The VZW rep that hooked me up with this phone also threw in an extended battery for me as well...


----------



## 1thess523 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gotta recommend LiquidSmooth ROMs. They come with Lean kernel and have been my favorite for a while.


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

0dBu said:


> No worries, I got it all figured out. The VZW rep that hooked me up with this phone also threw in an extended battery for me as well...


Sorry, I couldn't resist. Even with the extended I find that *NO* ROM really has what I would consider "good" battery life, hence the lack of LTE in the Nexus 4. I find that the two best ROM's for my phone as far as battery life and stability are Pete's Bugless Beast, and Slim. Bugless has virtually no customization and is a very stock experience.

Also note that I said "my phone". Every phone is different. Try different combo's until you find one that meets your expectations.

I am a fellow former Tbolt user, I know how you feel. Although I got my Nexus on launch day. Have fun becoming a flash addict. This phone has about a million ROM's and kernels to try out.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm a Sourcery fan myself, but really all of the ROMs are about the same these days. PARANOID is a bit different. Sourcery offers a few different things. AOKP/Liquid are pretty well the same thing, but are both excellent. Like I said...they all pretty well offer then same exact thing, with a minor difference here or there. Kernels are up for grabs too. All do the same thing...just tweaked differently. So, that's really personal preference to you.

Just pick one, try it out, move on to the next one...repeat until you've covered them all. Then choose which fit your tastes best. You really won't find one to be leaps and bounds over the others, so its gonna come down to which is the easiest to work with in your own opinion.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

"I'm a scorcery fan, I'm a liquid fan, I'm a slim fan, I'm an aokp fan, I'm a rasbean fan." Let this thread die already. Jesus tap dancing Christ.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Barf said:


> "I'm a scorcery fan, I'm a liquid fan, I'm a slim fan, I'm an aokp fan, I'm a rasbean fan." Let this thread die already. Jesus tap dancing Christ.


*Sourcery.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

0dBu said:


> Flame all you want, don't let my post count fool you, I'm no noob, I asked a simple question in the general area...


 This is true, but each person has a different experience and each phone handles it differently. Basically flash everything....


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm really digging Black Bean...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

